# T Rex's First Night at Home



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

So, I introduced my Rexxie Kitty in the other section, but I thought I'd move over here to tell about his first night with us. I got him yesterday morning, but I had to work so he spent his first 5 or so hours in the house alone. I showed him his food water and litter box before kissing him goodbye and then left him alone to explore. 

By the time I got home from work, my hubby and son had been home a couple hours. My sonw as there when we chose Rex but my hubby was not (he claims he is not an animal person and only 'allows' them in the house because thats what I want... HA). Well, Rex has discovered my son's bed is so close to the ground that theres enough room for him to sit under there and no room for anyone to get to him, so we are letting that be his safe place (he'll need one living with a 5 year old lol). But he does come out and explore the house and get loving, but I think he is still overwhelmed, so after a while he always heads back to his safe place. 

This morning though, I was half asleep when I hear my hubby going, here kitty here kitty kitty. He invited Rexxie up on the bed and so he laid with us, even curled up on one of the pillows for half an hour. So he's getting there, and I'm sure he'll realize soon enough there is no catch to this place. He's safe now.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

That's great progress for less than 24 hours! Franny spent nearly a week under the couch


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

"_There no catch to this place_," that's a good line.

I've had 2 cats, and their first days home couldn't have been more different. Rookie was shy and wouldn't come out of her carrier for an hour. Finally she came out, but shot to the bathroom and stayed there about 7 hours.

Murphy shot out of his carrier like a cannon, and immediately started sniffing around every room he could find. After about 30 minutes, I looked up and he was on top of the kitchen cabinets. :luv Got to love a kitty who's willing to "explore the space."


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reponses! I am so happy to share that Rexxie is still doing well here! I had to learn to put the litter box closer to his 'safe zone' under my son's bed, but otherwise he is doing great. He comes into my room at night and sleeps on the bed with us. We love having him! I keep looking at him and just enjoying him thinking to myself how lucky I was to stop by animal control when I did! Rexxie was meant to be our cat, and I know without a doubt I made the best choice for a cat. 

On a side note though... anyone else ever experience guilt or worry over the shelter kitties you didn't chose? We looked at two other cats but chose Rexxie... and I wouldn't change that. But there was nothing wrong with the other kitties... I'm scared to look at petfinder... I don't know if I want to see if they are still there or not. Anyone know what I'm saying?


----------



## arhat108 (Mar 30, 2010)

That's the biggest problem with pet lovers--they see a pet and fall in love. And some pets are just so affectionate by nature that we become even more compelled love them. Going to a shelter is bitter sweet. On one hand you have your new loving companion. On the other hand, we see imminent death for all those we had to turn away. But don't feel guilty--especially if you did rescue a pet from lethal injection. You can't save all of them and not only that--people come and go through shelters and that pet you passed by might just end up in the hands of the person behind you. The only way to avoid the pain is to either steel yourself or not look at all I guess.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

trexmommy said:


> Anyone know what I'm saying?


I sure do. We passed over a bonded pair in the shelter that had been there _a year_, having decided we wanted one cat again, but I kept looking at the listings to see if they were still there. They featured them in their quarterly newsletter and sure enough, they were gone the next time I looked. Yay.


----------

